# San Francisco in January?



## W3ODF (Sep 18, 2010)

So it looks like I am headed to San Francisco the last week of January for a business conference. I'll have a Sunday free and maybe a day during the week. I'd love to be able to sail the Bay while I am there. However, I am thinking that it may be the off season. Can anyone confirm the following:

Do people sail in January in SF?
Can anyone recommend any day sail charters? 
Or for that matter does anyone want crew for a day sail in January? 

Many thanks!
Brian


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

January is the off season in San Francisco insomuch that (unless it is storming) there is a noticeable lack of breeze. Bizarre, but if you take into consideration the wind chill factor, it is actually warmer in January than in July. Mid-winter is still a fine time to sail in the Bay – but you will leave thinking that all of our bravado about “nuclear” wind conditions is just a lot of hogwash. 

For Chartering, Club Nautique is located in both Alameda and Sausalito. Spinnaker Sailing is in South Beach (next to the ball park). You could also book a seat on Adventure Cat, Ruby, or Bay Lady. I am sure that one of the “locals” here on Sailnet will be willing to help out also. January is a bit far off and I’d need to see the YRA and Encinal calendars (and consult the admiral) before I could commit. Try again closer to January.


----------



## paul323 (Mar 13, 2010)

GeorgeB nailed it - but it all depends on what you are looking for. If the sun is shining , even if there is no wind, there are worse places to motor out, drift around for a couple of hours having a nice lunch in the warm sunshine...if you get lucky there will be a light wind, but unless you are before/after a storm it'll likely not be above 10 knots. I have had some very fine relaxing sails over winter with 10-15 knot winds and my big genoa (whereas in summer it is generally 20-25+ knots, working jib, and a bit busier)


----------



## tomandchris (Nov 11, 2009)

B/4 I sailed, I lived in Marin. 
The only night my pool had a ice skim was in January. Now that I live in Northern Michigan it seems like a perfect day for a sail!


----------



## W3ODF (Sep 18, 2010)

George / Paul, thanks for the quick and candid response. Its interesting that you guys look at 10-15 knots as kind of slow. In Lake Erie we are quite happy if we can get a 10-15 knot breeze. There have been times when the entire regatta has bobbed in the water at 0.5 kts for a good hour or so. 

George I'll check back in January to see if anyone is sailing or if you can tell what the wind conditions will be like. 

Thanks again for the spot on info.

Kind Regards,


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

Ha, yea, anything less than 10 knots is a kinda slow day on the bay. I'm posting here so if you check back in January and my boat is in the vicinity at that time, you're welcome to come along, too. Always good sailing no matter what!


----------



## groggy (Aug 18, 2011)

January is a ways off, but if the conditions are right and the timing works out, you are welcome to split a charter with me renting a charter club boat.

Other choices include swinging by cal sailing (Cal Sailing Club \| Windsurfing and Sailing Lessons \| Berkeley Marina - San Francisco Bay )and getting some dinghy sailing in. They have stuff going on all the time, and a quarterly membership probably costs less than an average dinner in SF.

For a brief sail, there is also the lake merrit boating center. its a small lake, but surprizingly fun to get a quick sail in. Boating ~ City of Oakland, California

But PM me when you get into town. There are some great days here in January, but it is a little unpredictable.

-Groggy


----------



## W3ODF (Sep 18, 2010)

GROGGY,

Thanks for the update. A dinghy sail might be very nice as well. Especially in 10 knot winds!


----------

